# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Kiskotöistä poikkeusreittejä raitio-  ja bussilinjoille

## RSS

Läntisellä Brahenkadulla tehtävät kiskotyöt vievät useita linjoja poikkeusreiteille 20.  24.8. jolloin raitiovaunut eivät voi liikennöidä Läntisen Brahenkadun ja Helsinginkadun risteysalueella lainkaan. Työmaa valmistuu syyskuun loppuun mennessä. Muutoksia aiheuttavat myös Mechelininkadulla tehtävät kiskotyöt.

*Raitiolinjat 1, 1A, 3B ja 3T* ajavat poikkeusreittejä torstaista 20.8. klo 18 alkaen sunnuntaihin 23.8. liikenteen loppuun asti. Linjat 1 ja 1A liikennöivät Siltasaarenkadulta Hämeentien kautta Mäkelänkadulle. Reittiosuus Siltasaarenkatu  Sturenkatu jää ajamatta.

*Raitiolinja 3T* liikennöi Kuusitieltä Rautatieaseman kautta Kaivopuistoon, josta *3B* jatkaa Rautatieaseman kautta Paavalin kirkolle. Ajamatta jäävää reittiosuutta Alppilassa korvataan *bussilla 3X*. Vaihtopysäkit bussista ratikkaan ja päinvastoin ovat Töölön tullin raitiovaunupysäkki ja Helsinginkadulla Kustaankatu- ja Helsinginkatu-raitiovaunupysäkit.

*Bussilinja 51* siirtyi poikkeusreitille jo maanantaina 10.8. Poikkeusreitti on voimassa kiskotöiden valmistumiseen asti eli syyskuun loppupuolelle. Bussi ajaa Siltasaaren suunnasta suoraan Fleminginkatua Aleksis Kiven kadulle ja edelleen Sturenkadulle omalle reitilleen. Toiseen suuntaan bussi ajaa Sturenkadulta Wallininkadun kautta Toiselle linjalle ja Siltasaareen. Bussilta jää ajamatta reittiosuus Kaarlenkadulla ja Läntisellä Brahenkadulla, Hakaniemen suuntaan myös Fleminginkadulla ja Porthaninkadulla.

*Bussi 8X korvaa raitiovaunua 20.  30.8.*
*Raitiolinja 8* ajaa torstaista klo 18 perjantain liikenteen loppuun vain Salmisaaren ja Oopperan välillä. Oopperan ja Arabian välisen reittiosuuden korvaa bussi *8X*, joka ajaa Oopperalta (kaukoliikenteen bussipysäkki Mannerheimintiellä) Arabian suuntaan reittiä Toivonkatu  Mäntymäentie  Helsinginkatu.

Myös Leppäsuon alueella Mechelininkadulla tehdään katu- ja ratatöitä, joiden vuoksi raitiolinja 8 ei aja Mechelininkadulla 22. - 30.8. Läntisen Brahenkadun samanaikaisten ratatöiden vuoksi raitiolinja 8 ei voi liikennöidä lainkaan lauantaina 22.8. ja sunnuntaina 23.8., jolloin koko reitti korvataan bussilla 8X.

Bussi 8X ajaa raitiolinjan 8 aikatauluilla. Se käyttää raitiovaunupysäkkejä, lukuun ottamatta Mechelininkadulla sijaitsevia Perhonkatu-pysäkkejä, jotka korvataan ajoradan reunassa sijaitsevilla tilapäisillä pysäkeillä. Marian sairaalan kohdalla ollut pysäkkipari on poistettu käytöstä. Uudet pysyvät raitiovaunupysäkit valmistuvat myöhemmin. Bussin 8X käytössä on Oopperan suuntaan ajettaessa tilapäinen pysäkki Mechelininkadulla Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun pohjoispuolella.

Maanantaista 24.8. lähtien raitiolinja 8 liikennöi Arabian ja Oopperan välillä normaalisti, mutta jatkaa Oopperalta Runeberginkadun ja Arkadiankadun kautta Kolmikulmaan linjan 9 päätepysäkille. Poikkeusjärjestelyn aikana 24. - 30.8. Salmisaareen pääsee bussilla 8X, joka lähtee Runeberginkadulla sijaitsevalta Apollonkatu-bussipysäkiltä.

Mechelininkadun työmaan vuoksi bussi *55A* siirtyy jo maanantaina 17.8. poikkeusreitille Hietaniemen suuntaan ajaessaan. Bussi ajaa reittiä Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu - Mechelininkatu - Arkadiankatu - Hietaniemenkatu. Ajamatta jäävältä osuudelta jää pois Hietaniemenkadulla sijaitseva Väinämöisenkatu-pysäkki (pysäkkinumero 1265). Bussi käyttää Mechelininkadulla Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun kulmassa olevaa tilapäistä pysäkkiä. Poikkeusreitti on voimassa kiskotyömaan valmistumiseen eli ainakin elokuun loppuun asti. Keskustan suuntaan bussi 55A ajaa normaalireittiä.


Kartta raitiovaunujen poikkeusreiteistä (pdf): Liite 550



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## GT8N

Lupasin jo itselleni, etten hetkeen valita liikenteen hoidon tasosta, mutta pyörrän päätökseni.

Raitiolinjojen bussikorvaukset ovat täysi fiasko.

Koska liva kilvitti vaunut, (ellei kuljettaja korjannut) on koko päivän 3B/T vaunuissa lukenut mitä sattuu. Kampissa ja Töölössä näkyi 3B:tä ja Vallilassa 3T:tä. Toki myös vaunujen pysäkkinäytöt kävivät miten sattui. Siksi myös pysäkeillä olevat näytöt olivat aivan pihalla. Esim. Kamppi (M):n pysäkkinäyttö vaihteli jatkuvasti seuraavia lähtöaikoja, esim. ~3, 15 ->13, 15 -> 20, 14 -> ~2, 9 jne. Esim Töölöntorille saavuttaessa tultiin 3B:nä ja seuraava pysäkki oli Olympialaituri. 

Bussikorvausliikenne oli myös jotain täysin pöyristyttävää. Vuorot kulkivat aikataulujen mukaan, juoksevia matkustajia ei tarvinnut odottaa, eikä palvelulla ollut muutenkaan väliä. Arabiassa erään matkustajan kysyessä kuljettajalta "kulkeeko kasit" oli vastaus "en tiedä". Vaikka autourheilu busseilla onkin ihan hauskaa, voi kysyä, mitä tekemistä turvallisuuden kanssa on kun pysäkkien välillä keskellä kaupunkia ajettiin 60-70 km/h. Arabianranta - Ooppera kesti ilman mitään valoetuuksia kuljettajarahastuksella 15 min. Siihen on vaikea ratikalla pystyä.

Bussien lähtöpysäkkit olivat siellä, missä olivat. Eihän niitä suotta tarvinnut merkitä. Vaikka Oopperalla Bussit Arabiaan lähtivät loogisesti Mannerheimintien pikavuoropysäkiltä, ei ratikkapysäkillä ollut edes "pysäkki pois käytöstä"-huppua, puhumattakaan, että siellä olisi kerrottu mistä korvaava bussilinja lähtee. Huomautin n. 30:lle pysäkillä odottavalle matkustajalle, että siirtykää tuolle pysäkille, josta lähtee 8X. Sitten vain katsoin, kun matkustajat olivat ehtineet bussin perän tasalle, syttyi vasen vilkku ja matkustajat jäivät pysäkille odottamaan seuraavaa. Bussilla oli nimittäin kiire odottamaan seuraaviin punasiin valoihin.

Missään matkustamissani busseissa ei toimittu ratikkakorvausliikenteen vaatimalla tavalla. Raitiovaunulippua ei voinut ostaa, sillä autoissa oli normaali Buscom. Myöskään avorahastusta ei toteutettu, vaan sisään pääsi vain etuovesta sekä lippunsa näyttämällä.

Vaikka olenkin tottunut viimevuosina eriasteiseen pööpöilyyn poikkeusliikenteessä, oli tämä jotain täysin pöyristyttävää.

----------


## risukasa

Tosiaan, vaikka keväällä jo oli poikkeusreittien kanssa kylliksi sekoilua, niin taas yllätti, miten sekavaa koko touhu oli. Matkustajat olivat entistäkin tietämättömämpiä reiteistä, ja kuljettajillakin on nyt sellainen poikkeustaakka päällä, että varmasti tulee erehtymisiä. Pelkästään kasilinjasta on kolme eri varianttia alle viikon sisään... Lisäksi pakkaa sekoittivat rajut työvuorojen vaihdokset, joista seurasi lomakauden kuljettajapulan päälle vielä lisää kuljettajapulaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Yleensä korvausliikenne on järjestetty kohtalaisen järkevästi, mutta tiedotus ontuu. Eipä riitä pienellä painetut tekstit ja kuvat Metro-lehdessä. Pitäisi olla jokaisella korvausliikenteen alaisella pysäkillä isot julisteet asiasta ja jos korvausliikennebussi lähtee jostain muualta, kuin ratikkapysäkiltä, huputettakoon pysäkkimerkki ja lisäksi iso kyltti asiasta seisomaan pysäkille. Samaten myös bussin pysäkki selkeästi kyltitetty.

----------


## 339-DF

Mun mielestä GT8N:n teksti oli sen verran karua luettavaa, että nyt olisi paikallaan antaa suoraa palautetta HKL:n viestintään. Sehän noita asioita koordinoi. Varsinkin bussipuolen pysäkkimerkit ja kuljettajille annettava tiedotus (ratikkalipuista ym) lie helppo hoitaa kuntoon, samoin kuljettajien ajotapaan liittyvät ongelmat on melkeinpä pakko saattaa tilaajan tietoon. En tiedä, kuka henkilö korvausbussiliikenteen tilaa mutta antamalla palautetta viestintään tieto kyllä kulkeutuu talon sisällä oikealle henkilölle.

Mitä tulee ratikoiden livaan niin se järjestelmä nyt on mitä on. Sehän on täällä todettu monta kertaa, että juuri silloin, kun sen tietoja tarvitsee (eli poikkeustilanteessa) mikään ei yleensä toimi. Juuri nythän pitäisi ratikan nokassa lukea nimen omaan 3T Kuusitie ym...

----------


## Tuomas

> Missään matkustamissani busseissa ei toimittu ratikkakorvausliikenteen vaatimalla tavalla. Raitiovaunulippua ei voinut ostaa, sillä autoissa oli normaali Buscom.


Raitiovaunuissa ei enää myydä paperisia raitiovaunulippuja, joten ei niitä pitäisi saada raitiovaunuja korvaavista busseistakaan.

Mikäli puhe oli arvolipuista, niin olisikohan voinut käydä niin, että ratikkamalliset Buscom-etälukijat, joissa on 0-painike raitiovaunuarvolipulle, ovat loppuneet varikolta kesken? (Mikä ei tietenkään ole kenenkään kannalta paras mahdollinen tilanne.) Tällöinkin yleensä L-painikkeella saa ostettua raitiovaunuarvolipun, mutta jos kuljettajakaan ei moisesta muutoksesta tiedä (tai välitä kertoa) mitään, niin on kyllä ollut ala-arvoista toimintaa.

Vaihtoehtona on tietysti sekin, ettei edes Buscom-ohjelmistolle ole tehty mitään, ja L:stä on ihan tavanomaiseen tapaan oltu saamatta lähialueseutulippuja, minkä lukisin kyllä melkoiseksi välinpitämättömyydeksi asiaa hoitavilta tahoilta.

Joka tapauksessa ratikoita korvaaville busseille pitäisi saada kunnolliset ohjeistukset ja motivaatio, niin kuljettajille, kuin muullekin henkilöstölle, joka asian kanssa on tekemisissä (Buscomit, Liva/Helmi jne).

----------


## SamiK

No tähän voisin laittaa mun kokemuksen jonka koin eilen aamulla  :Very Happy: 

Ihmettelen, miksi HelBillä ei ole muita busseja kuin näitä ratikkapoikkeusliikenteeseen.

Ensinnäkin, kuski ajoi miten sattuu ja ajoi Vallilan hallin kohdalla (Sörnäisiin päin olevilla) kiskojen betoniperustuksissa olevista pompuista varmaan 50km/h  :Very Happy: 

Matkustajat tulivat sisälle taka-ovesta, keski-ovesta ja etu-ovesta. 

Sörnäisissä toisen bussin piti peruuttaa pois pysäkiltä kun ei mahtunut kaksi bussia vierekkäin.

Ja Oopperalla kuski päästi matkustajat pois liikennevaloissa, eikä siinä 70T:n käyttämälläkin pysäkillä (Ooppera, pysäkki 2185).  :Smile:

----------


## SamiK

> No tähän voisin laittaa mun kokemuksen jonka koin eilen aamulla 
> 
> Ihmettelen, miksi HelBillä ei ole muita busseja kuin näitä ratikkapoikkeusliikenteeseen.
> 
> Ensinnäkin, kuski ajoi miten sattuu ja ajoi Vallilan hallin kohdalla (Sörnäisiin päin olevilla) kiskojen betoniperustuksissa olevista pompuista varmaan 50km/h 
> 
> Matkustajat tulivat sisälle taka-ovesta, keski-ovesta ja etu-ovesta. 
> 
> Sörnäisissä toisen bussin piti peruuttaa pois pysäkiltä kun ei mahtunut kaksi bussia vierekkäin.
> ...


http://www.vartti.fi/vartti/serve/bi...600&crop=false
Tänään oli tuokin :P

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Lauantai-ilta sujui rattoisasti linjalla 8X. Sainpa positiivista palautettakin, kun "hyvä että on bussi, tällä pääsee puolet nopeammin kuin ratikalla".  :Smile:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lisäksi pakkaa sekoittivat rajut työvuorojen vaihdokset, joista seurasi lomakauden kuljettajapulan päälle vielä lisää kuljettajapulaa.


Viikonloppuna poikkeusliikenne on tainnut helpottaa kuljettajapulaa, sillä koko kasilinja on paketissa ja sitä kautta myös kaikki sitä ajavat kuljettajat komennuksen käytössä. 




> Mitä tulee ratikoiden livaan niin se järjestelmä nyt on mitä on. Sehän on täällä todettu monta kertaa, että juuri silloin, kun sen tietoja tarvitsee (eli poikkeustilanteessa) mikään ei yleensä toimi. Juuri nythän pitäisi ratikan nokassa lukea nimen omaan 3T Kuusitie ym...


Kolmosen poikkeusreittiliikenteessä olisi kannattanut käyttää pääosin ykkössarjan niveliä, joissa nauhakilpien vaihtaminen olisi onnistunut suurimmalta osalta kuljettajia. Tai sitten ohjelmoida koko poikkeusliikenne livaan, kuten tehtiin viime kesänä. Nyt tilanne oli kieltämättä erittäin kaaottinen viikonlopun aikana, kun vaunuja tuli ties mistä suunnasta ties minkälaisilla kilvillä. Tuskinpa sitä kehtaa enää matkustajia moittia siitä, etteivät he lue määränpääkilpiä, kun eihän niillä viime aikoina ole ollut paljon merkitystä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:02 ----------




> Sainpa positiivista palautettakin, kun "hyvä että on bussi, tällä pääsee puolet nopeammin kuin ratikalla".


Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, sillä poikkeustiedotteen mukaan bussin 8X piti ajaa linjan 8 aikatauluilla eikä porhaltaa puolet nopeammin. Ilmeisesti pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja ei muutenkaan noudatettu linjalla 8X, sillä eilen sunnuntaina kävellessäni Perhonkadulta Salmisaareen (n. 15 min) vastaan tuli neljä 8X-bussia matkalla kohti Arabiaa ja yksi kohti Salmisaarta. Kun nousin bussin kyytiin Salmarin päättärillä odottamaan lähtöä, saapui sinne kaksi seuraavaa bussia jonon jatkeeksi. Matkalla Arabiaan busseja tuli varsin epäsäännöllisesti vastaan, toisinaan kaksi peräkkäin. Arabiassa sitten taas seistiin yli 10 min kääntösilmukan keskellä ja odoteltiin että edellinen 8X lähtisi. Joko bussien kiertoajat ja tauot olivat varsin erilaiset kuin ratikoilla tai sitten kuskit ajelivat varsin reippaasti etuajassa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, sillä poikkeustiedotteen mukaan bussin 8X piti ajaa linjan 8 aikatauluilla eikä porhaltaa puolet nopeammin. Ilmeisesti pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja ei muutenkaan noudatettu linjalla 8X, sillä eilen sunnuntaina kävellessäni Perhonkadulta Salmisaareen (n. 15 min) vastaan tuli neljä 8X-bussia matkalla kohti Arabiaa ja yksi kohti Salmisaarta. Kun nousin bussin kyytiin Salmarin päättärillä odottamaan lähtöä, saapui sinne kaksi seuraavaa bussia jonon jatkeeksi. Matkalla Arabiaan busseja tuli varsin epäsäännöllisesti vastaan, toisinaan kaksi peräkkäin. Arabiassa sitten taas seistiin yli 10 min kääntösilmukan keskellä ja odoteltiin että edellinen 8X lähtisi. Joko bussien kiertoajat ja tauot olivat varsin erilaiset kuin ratikoilla tai sitten kuskit ajelivat varsin reippaasti etuajassa.


Bussien vuoroaikatauluissa oli väliaika vain Sörnäisissä, ja sekin ohjeellinen, ei ehdoton. Eipä Sörnäisten pysäkillä olisi oikein mahdollistakaan jäädä odottelemaan jos ja kun joko perään ilmestyy ratikka hiillostamaan tai vastakkaiseen suuntaan on tulossa bussi, joka odottaa pääsyä pysäkkialueelle, jolla ei mahdu bussit kohtaamaan.

----------


## vristo

> Bussien vuoroaikatauluissa oli väliaika vain Sörnäisissä, ja sekin ohjeellinen, ei ehdoton. Eipä Sörnäisten pysäkillä olisi oikein mahdollistakaan jäädä odottelemaan jos ja kun joko perään ilmestyy ratikka hiillostamaan tai vastakkaiseen suuntaan on tulossa bussi, joka odottaa pääsyä pysäkkialueelle, jolla ei mahdu bussit kohtaamaan.


Ehkäpä seuraavalla kerralla odotellaan vaan, jotta aikataulut toteutuvat. Katsotaan, kuinka kestää korvausbussin takana seisovan raitiovaunun kuljettajan sekä sen matkustajien pinna.  :Wink:

----------


## ess

> Ehkäpä seuraavalla kerralla odotellaan vaan, jotta aikataulut toteutuvat. Katsotaan, kuinka kestää korvausbussin takana seisovan raitiovaunun kuljettajan sekä sen matkustajien pinna.


Niin ja kun nimenomaan on ollut valitusta että ratikat hidastelivat siellä bussien edessä. Koittakaapa nyt päättää.

----------


## risukasa

> Ehkäpä seuraavalla kerralla odotellaan vaan, jotta aikataulut toteutuvat. Katsotaan, kuinka kestää korvausbussin takana seisovan raitiovaunun kuljettajan sekä sen matkustajien pinna.


Jospa vaan kuljettajat käyttäisivät ammattitaitoaan eli säätelisivät nopeuttaan niin ettei välipisteelle tulla liian aikaisin...

----------


## Compact

> Bussien vuoroaikatauluissa oli väliaika vain Sörnäisissä, ja sekin ohjeellinen, ei ehdoton.


Eikö "ohjeaika" olekaan ehdoton? Luulen, että on ainakin eräissä tapauksissa. Esimerkki:

Matkustin tässä tänään päivällä linjalla 734 (Vantaa, Päiväkumpu - Helsinki, Rautatientori). Aikataulukirjassa mainitaan lähtöajat Päiväkummusta Päiväkummuntieltä ja lisäksi ohjeajat Kuusikossa Hovitien pysäkiltä. 

Liikenteen tilaajan määräys aikataulussa: "Ohjeaika, jota ennen bussi ei ohita pysäkkiä"

So-what, olimme taitavan kuskin kyydittämänä Hovitien "ohjeajan" aikaan juuri siirtyneet parin kilometrin päässä Lahdenväylälle kokka kohisten kohti Helsinkiä.

Ko. linjalla on päivällä vuoroväli 60 minuuttia. On ehkä hieman turhaa viranomaisen puhua ohjeajoista, kun palkolliset niistä viis välittävät.

Illalla palatessani toisin päin, Hovitien aika oli realistinen sikäli, että siellä oltiin myöhemmin. Olipa myös kuljettajavaihto! Kaikenlaisissa paikoissa kuskeja vaihdetaankin. Onkohan se ihan vakiopaikka?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eikö "ohjeaika" olekaan ehdoton? Luulen, että on ainakin eräissä tapauksissa.


Kasin ratikalla on yksi ehdoton ohjeaika eli Oopperan pysäkki Arabian suuntaan. Ohjeistuksen mukaan etuajassa olevat vaunut tasaavat tässä aikaa. Kumma juttu, ettei tätä pysäkkiä ollut merkattu bussien vuoroaikatauluihin. 

Risukasan kanssa olen samaa siitä, että ammattitaitoiset kuskit ajavat linjaa siten, että kulkevat aikataulun mukaisesti.

----------


## vko

> Kumma juttu, ettei tätä pysäkkiä ollut merkattu bussien vuoroaikatauluihin.


Saattanee toki johtua siitä, ettei HKL toimittanut ratikoiden korvausliikenteestä mitään materiaalia ajoissa. Ei aikatauluja, eikä reittikarttoja. Toki tämähän on ihan normaalia toimintaa HKL:lta, että sen puoleen siinä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Saattanee toki johtua siitä, ettei HKL toimittanut ratikoiden korvausliikenteestä mitään materiaalia ajoissa. Ei aikatauluja, eikä reittikarttoja. Toki tämähän on ihan normaalia toimintaa HKL:lta, että sen puoleen siinä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä.


Ilmeisesti ei kaikille ratikkakuskeillekaan ole tiedotus mennyt täysin perille, kun maanantaina joissain vaunuissa oli matkustajille kerrottu 8X:n lähtevän Apollonkadun RATIKKApysäkiltä, vaikka HKL:n tiedotteessa kyllä luki bussipysäkki. Saas nähdä kuinka tänäiltana käy.

----------


## Safka

> Ilmeisesti ei kaikille ratikkakuskeillekaan ole tiedotus mennyt täysin perille, kun maanantaina joissain vaunuissa oli matkustajille kerrottu 8X:n lähtevän Apollonkadun RATIKKApysäkiltä, vaikka HKL:n tiedotteessa kyllä luki bussipysäkki. Saas nähdä kuinka tänäiltana käy.


No ei se oo mennyt bussikuskeillekaan perille, kun jotkut 8X:t lähtivät Apollonkadun RATIKKApysäkiltä, vaikka HKL:n tiedotteessa kyllä lukee bussipysäkki.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> No ei se oo mennyt bussikuskeillekaan perille, kun jotkut 8X:t lähtivät Apollonkadun RATIKKApysäkiltä, vaikka HKL:n tiedotteessa kyllä lukee bussipysäkki.


Autoissa on kyllä kartta mukana, jos ajat kuin ohje on lenkin Mechelininkatu-Eteläinen Hesperiankatu-Runeberginkatu, käännös ratikkapysäkille ei onnistuisi ilman vekslailua.
Maanantai-iltana pari kertaa sattui niin, että tullessani Apollonkadun pysäkille Salmisaaresta 8 Arabiaan päin oli juuri pysäkillään. Arvatkaapa odottiko bussista tulevia matkustajia - ei tietenkään!
Bussin peilistä oli helppo katsoa, onko juuri 8 tulossa Arabiasta päin ja sen hetken odottaa, että vaihto onnistuu, vaikka lähtöaika olisikin juuri. Ja myös toisinkin päin; illalla kun jäi paremmin aikaa, jopa 4 minuuttia, Apollonkadulle mutta 8 oli juuri saapunut ja mahdolliset matkustajat jo kyydissä, eikun matkaa jatkamaan vaikka viralliseen lähtöön olisikin vielä pari minuuttia aikaa. Mitä siinä turhaan kökkimään tien tukkeena, pelisilmää saa käyttää eikä nu...ta pilkkua!  :Smile:

----------


## Fiss

> Maanantai-iltana pari kertaa sattui niin, että tullessani Apollonkadun pysäkille Salmisaaresta 8 Arabiaan päin oli juuri pysäkillään. Arvatkaapa odottiko bussista tulevia matkustajia - ei tietenkään!
> Bussin peilistä oli helppo katsoa, onko juuri 8 tulossa Arabiasta päin ja sen hetken odottaa, että vaihto onnistuu, vaikka lähtöaika olisikin juuri.


Oma kokemus parin päivän takaa: kasi saapuu Apollonkadun pysäkille, josta kymmenkunta matkustajaa kiirehtii ripeästi kohti bussipysäkillä ovet auki seisovaa 8X:ää. Bussi lähtee sillä hetkellä kun ensimmäinen matkustaja ehtii parin metrin päähän takaovesta. Tätä hienoa palvelua oli oikein mukava kehua muutaman muun matkustajan kanssa. Moni lupasi lähettää terveiset HKL:lle.

Seuraavalla lähdöllä olikin sitten vastapainoksi avulias tunnelma. Hietaniemen hautausmaalle menijöitä päästettiin ulos vapaavalintaisissa paikoissa eri porttien tuntumassa.

----------

